# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى تنويهات : بخصوص فقدان ادوات البرمجة والصيانة والهواتف النقالة

## Shamseldeen Victory

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *السلام عليكم* *بدات ظاهرة سرقة ادوات السوفت والهارد وحتى الموبايل وكانت طريقة التبليغ داخل المنتديات بدائية جدا من اصحابها لزا المرجو التبليغ بالكيفية الاتية:-*  *1- فقدان البوكسات والقطع البرمجية* *اسم البوكس والسيريال تبعه والاسم المؤكتف عليه* *مثال:* *spiderman* *box id:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx* *box sn:xxxxxxxx*  *mx key or atf* *box sn; xxxxxxxxxx* *activate; -------------*  *2- فقدان الكابلات ومعدات السوفت بشكل عام* *نوع الكوابل وجودتها ولونها والعلامات المميزة* *مثال:* *Gpg/Gpg pro/Cdits* *اصلية ام تقليد-مستعملة ام جديدة-ألوانها-وعلى اى أجهزة تعمل-ومثلا توجد وصلة6303c بها 2بن مكسور*  *3- فقدات معدات الورش بشكل عام* *مثال:* *كاوية ليزر ام حرارية* *شكلها ونوعها وجودتها وماركتها ودرجة الحرارة التى تنتجها مثل 952 ام852*  *4- فقدان الهواتف النقالة* *الشركة والسيريال والاصدارة الالكترونية التى عليه وان كان به عطل يمكن زكره ويمكن معرفته على البوكسات او الاكواد الاتية* *nokia 3110c* **#06# من اليمين لليسار* *serial no; xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx* **#0000# من اليمين لليسار* *software; mcu 5.50 ppm-cnt 5.50* *وعلى البوكسات:check and info*  *وبهازا الشكل يكون العثور على المسروقات اسهل لكل الاطراف وحتى ان قام صاحبها بالتبليغ على اقسام الشرطة يمكنه اعطائهم هزه المعلومات ليتمكن رجال الامن من ارجاعها فى اسرع وقت ممكن...* *وكل مبرمج او شخص يخاف الله تعالى تمر عليه هزه الادوات لن يشتريها بل سيبلغ عن حاملها ويم القبض عليه* *واى شخص يفقد شئ ولم يضع اى معلومات مماثلة فهو يستصعب الامر على الناس وبالتالى لن يساعدوه* *-----------------* *الرجاء الاهتمام بالامر لحفظ حقوق المتضررين*

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Fannan1

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك ا خي شمس
 على الموضوع  
((())) تـقبل مـروري ((()))

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## khaled_moon

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## jazouli89

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

